# Inside The Sugar Silos...Kiddy



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 23, 2012)

*Sugar Beet Factory, Kidderminster.

The British Sugar factory of Kidderminster can be found in the county of Worcestershire which was once owned by the ‘British sugar corporation’ a company which was created in 1936 as part of a British effort to nationalise their sugar beet processing.

In 1972 the commercial brand of ‘Silver Spoon’ was formed to cover household forms of sugar purchase including granulated, icing and cubed sugars.

British Sugar Corp now faces a ropey yet inevitable future as the dominance of Tate & Lyle sugar and the low costs of imported sugar (and no doubt cheaper human labour that comes with those prices) force the few remaining plants to shut down....

All that remains now are the two huge silos and some large concrete ruins of what where some of the factory buildings...ive always wondered what they looked like from the inside and if you could get inside them...so before they fall to the ground we thought it time to have a peek and im glad we did..they are Massive!! for anyone who likes the climbing bit ide imagine the view is amazing at nite...but not for 
me!*
*Visited with Perjury Saint.
*






*Some Graffiti to brighten your walk down there...*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you wear a high risk dress?


----------



## Malcog (Apr 23, 2012)

Sweet explore


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Isn't it amazing inside there!! The acoustics are out of this world!
Did you not manage a visit to the top? 
Top piccies BTW!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 23, 2012)

Probably best to don the wellies for this one guys,
the silos are covered in liquid sugar! STICKY!!


----------



## John_D (Apr 23, 2012)

Yet another great find and explore.  Strangely _British Sugar_ appear to be thriving on the other side of the country.


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice pics. Lucky you didn't get caught, could have been a sticky situation...







...I'll get my coat.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 23, 2012)

Catmandoo said:


> Isn't it amazing inside there!! The acoustics are out of this world!
> Did you not manage a visit to the top?
> Top piccies BTW!



Dont be mad Cat noooo! nutter...!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 23, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> Probably best to don the wellies for this one guys,
> the silos are covered in liquid sugar! STICKY!!



good job i always wear mine then hay!


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> Dont be mad Cat noooo! nutter...!



It truely is an amazing view at night, we should do it sometime! Worth it BIG time !


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 23, 2012)

Catmandoo said:


> It truely is an amazing view at night, we should do it sometime! Worth it BIG time !



nooooooooooooo im a bloody liability on the ground let alone stuck on the top of that thing brrrrrrrrrr shivers!!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 24, 2012)

Another Brillant find bex x


----------



## cogito (Apr 24, 2012)

John_D said:


> Yet another great find and explore.  Strangely British Sugar appear to be thriving on the other side of the country.



Like in Ipswich? 

Speaking of which the one in Ipswich was just the silos left when I last went, seemingly identical construction and nearly as sticky/slippy floor in parts.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 24, 2012)

I remember the smell of the beet being processed uck,great photos.


----------



## KingRat (Apr 25, 2012)

Good god, are they still standing !! I can't even remember the year I visited them it was that long ago. I see they've levelled the buildings  Can you still get on the top of them?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 25, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Good god, are they still standing !! I can't even remember the year I visited them it was that long ago. I see they've levelled the buildings  Can you still get on the top of them?



yes you can...but im a wimp!!


----------



## .:JOHN:. (May 9, 2012)

went up there just last night, truly amazing sight  

definitely worth it, make sure you've got a few torches on hand thought and a few friends coz a few parts are quite tricky to get past due to falling parts of the building blocking the ladders/stairways 

its all quite sturdy up there but just be careful 

oh and one last thing, bloody wood pigeons like to jump out at you so be careful of those too


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 9, 2012)

Very good shots and report there!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 10, 2012)

that dress sign could be put to so many good uses...says someone living in essex!


----------

